# goota new 240



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

well, at least new to me.

95' SE
Chamelion paint (kinda lame i know)
straight body no dings or dents, good interior everything works 
300z brakes
N/A 300z LSD
its gonna need a new clutch pretty soon

$5300, ill post pics later.


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

other than the paint, looks pretty good.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

the paint really scares me. i'd rather roll around with primer, but i'm also an elitist asshole who drives a bmw..


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i second the primer option. i can't stand that type of paint, and can't believe someone would waste that much money on an ugly color. you plan on lowering it any time soon?


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

well thanks for your "input". i bought this car with the listed mods and the paint. A color is a color ill paint it when im done with my mods. Primer? are you fucking serious, I know the color is not the greatest, if you want it primered then come on and bring your sand paper, paint gun, and some beer.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i know its not your fault, but thats what i would do. and i'd do it for you if you didn't live so far away.........


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

ive seen alot worse, all i want to do is a greddy front lip, remove the spoiler, add these:









coilovers (if you consider that to be cosmetic) 

c'mon you cant tell me this car is that bad.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

those are my favorite wheels for a 240... we were thinking about getting those for the one we have now. i dont mind the paint, it doesnt look that bad. the paint on my last 240 was the original paint. it was that color that looks blue and purple at the same time - looked good.


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> those are my favorite wheels for a 240... we were thinking about getting those for the one we have now. i dont mind the paint, it doesnt look that bad. the paint on my last 240 was the original paint. it was that color that looks blue and purple at the same time - looked good.


thank you, i appreciate that.


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

Good looking car. Who cares what people think of your paint. You drive it, it is your car, I'd be happy it is dent and ding free. Those are REAL hard to come by. Good find.


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

Chief_Suicide said:


> Good looking car. Who cares what people think of your paint. You drive it, it is your car, I'd be happy it is dent and ding free. Those are REAL hard to come by. Good find.


thanks chief


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

engine#9 said:


> well thanks for your "input". i bought this car with the listed mods and the paint. A color is a color ill paint it when im done with my mods. Primer? are you fucking serious, I know the color is not the greatest, if you want it primered then come on and bring your sand paper, paint gun, and some beer.


if you lived closer, i'd have no problems doing it. i've got a decent HVLP gravity fed gun, and lots of black paint, and flattening agent.. let's do it.


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Those 5-spoke wheels will look awesome on there. I guess that I always liked those changing colors.

What else is planned for later? Turbo, etc?


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

Rob E said:


> Those 5-spoke wheels will look awesome on there. I guess that I always liked those changing colors.
> 
> What else is planned for later? Turbo, etc?


Well the plans are:

for now run stock with turbo and tune (ka)

gt32
rev hard mani
JWT
(? brand intercooler)
etc etc.

id just like to run about 5-7 psi on stock block with a good tune until i save up for a build.


----------



## altima-240 mix (Feb 12, 2007)

i like those rims where are you getting them from?


----------



## altima-240 mix (Feb 12, 2007)

i am going to get a whole new bodykit for mine, i don't like the one that is on it.


----------

